# What chromatic tuner for a bass?



## Enthalpy

Hello nice people!

My chromatic tuner doesn't suffice for my bassoon. Below F at the low lines on bass clef, it's deaf.

Would you know a *chromatic tuner that works for a bass?* Whether a cello, bass clarinet, bassoon, double bass... The need should be the same.

I don't dare a tuner for bass guitar, as I fear it recognizes only empty strings, and won't operate on the bassoon's high notes. Or?

I checked these models up to now, for no good reason:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/192149055249
https://www.ebay.de/itm/114006413093
https://www.ebay.de/itm/184442530614
https://www.ebay.de/itm/293037267361​A metronome function is interesting but not vital.

And how are the clip models different? Do they use a vibration sensor instead of a microphone, hence fit a woodwind badly?

Thank you!


----------



## Enthalpy

I've received my *Korg TM60*, use it for 3 days, and it seems excellent.

Because a tuner is difficult to design, and some work badly, I followed the experience of other users, despite competing models cost 1/3 with identical claimed features. And this model because a metronome can serve.

The Korg TM60 recognizes all *bassoon notes reliably and swiftly*. As I play alone in my room, no contact microphone is needed.

The needle should be much thicker or replaced by a different shape, and then the three LED could disappear. The viewing angle is acceptable. No menus, just one button per function, as I like.


----------



## Enthalpy

I had put lithium AAA batteries in the chromatic tuner. They did last for 346h instead of announced 130h, or *2.7, which may be an advantage to some people. They also cost 4.4* as much as alkaline LR03, hence are more expensive per hour.


----------

